# Ha!!! Comcast Customers



## dlt (Feb 21, 2007)

Here in the Lancaster PA area, the cable bill is going up again, for the secound time in ONE YEAR! The rates went up over 15% just in the past year. The rate increases have happened now once a year for the past 11, but now it is twice this year alone. Keep up the good work comtrash, I see a sudden influx of customers heading for satalite, welcome aboard.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Here, my Comcast cable bill has remained steady for about two
years, now. My rent, on the other hand, just went up 10 percent. :shrug:


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

That's comcastic!


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2007710200455


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

dlt said:


> Here in the Lancaster PA area, the cable bill is going up again, for the secound time in ONE YEAR! The rates went up over 15% just in the past year. The rate increases have happened now once a year for the past 11, but now it is twice this year alone. Keep up the good work comtrash, I see a sudden influx of customers heading for satalite, welcome aboard.


Comcast is pushing analog viewers to digital tiers so they'll have room for HD. In my area they moved CSPAN1 & CSPAN2 to digital. ba.broadcast is my source.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

After years and years of Comcrap and their rate hikes EVERY January, I had enough a few years ago, when I went to D*. It is seriously rediculous, even their "digital" that can't hold a candle to D*'s picture quality and sound. They bullied people in Sac to go to "digital" or pay through the nose for 70 channels of analog! My parents were paying $58 a month on ONE tv for analog, no converter box, just a line connected to the back of the TV, I switched them to D* earlier this year after 20 years of cable in Sac.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

In my area Comcast gave a very good basic tier at a fair price. Summer 2006 they announced the line-up for that tier would be substantially reduced but the price would remain the same. Late December they finally put a filter in my drop. I would have to pay one way or another to get back what I had, so I returned to D* after a several year hiatus and got FIOS internet and phone (missed having a choice from them for TV by 2 weeks).


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

dlt said:


> Here in the Lancaster PA area, the cable bill is going up again, for the secound time in ONE YEAR! The rates went up over 15% just in the past year. The rate increases have happened now once a year for the past 11, but now it is twice this year alone. Keep up the good work comtrash, I see a sudden influx of customers heading for satalite, welcome aboard.


Yeah I have friends in Harrisburg and Lebanon (two different Comcast stations) and letters were received last week that their rates are going up another 5%. Yes indeed, Comcastic! :lol:


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Nick said:


> Here, my Comcast cable bill has remained steady for about two
> years, now. My rent, on the other hand, just went up 10 percent. :shrug:


They must be giving Nick a special dispensation so he can come here and be their ambassador of good will. 

--- CHAS


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

IndyMichael said:


> http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2007710200455


That's pretty funny!!! :lol: I feel like doing that every day here at my job dealing with the idiots at insurance companies.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

HIPAR said:


> They must be giving Nick a special dispensation so he can come here and be their ambassador of good will.
> 
> --- CHAS


Alas, no special dispensation from Comcast, but I do get a break on the
price of my generic prescriptions from Wal*Mart! 

I hope no one construes my comments about my particular local Comcast
franchise to represent the company nationally. I have made it plain that I
only speak to my experience with the local Comcast. Management here
was carried over from Adelphia, which had built and run a first-rate shop.

I know it is _de rigeur_ around here to knock cable in general and Comcast
in particular, and perhaps justifiably so, but I believe in being fair and
giving praise when praise is due.


----------

